# Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2021)

Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
					

A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




So...will it even make a difference now?


_A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.

"This is a big win for the Rule of Law," said Public Interest Legal Foundation President J. Christian Adams, who represented Frederick County electoral board member Thomas Reed in the case. "This consent decree gives Mr. Reed everything he requested — a permanent ban on accepting ballots without postmarks after Election Day and is a loss for the Virginia bureaucrats who said ballots could come in without these protections."
_


----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2021)

If there is any Justice left  in this world ...it should make a big difference.


----------



## AMart (Jan 28, 2021)

Same for PA.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 28, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


Do you know how many ballots were effected?


----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2021)

Definitely, all four such ballots should be disqualified.

Do you people really think that the post office delivered any significant number of mail-in ballots without postmarks?


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


 It will be reversed because it isn’t illegal. This is what you’re going to see with grump trash judges


----------



## two_iron (Jan 28, 2021)

Trump won VA. He was up by over 350,000 when the communist politburo called it for the stuttering fuck. Then the obligatory Dominion dump came in and... sonofabitch.... put that one in the Stolen column too...

Watch Dr. Pepper.... all we can do is point and laugh while the states are realigning for the big divorce....



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Stupid fucking animal.


----------



## Toro (Jan 28, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Trump won VA. He was up by over 350,000 when the communist politburo called it for the stuttering fuck. Then the obligatory Dominion dump came in and... sonofabitch.... put that one in the Stolen column too...
> 
> Watch Dr. Pepper.... all we can do is point and laugh while the states are realigning for the big divorce....
> 
> ...



lol

'tard


----------



## Toro (Jan 28, 2021)

The Trump Cult

1-65 in court

But still clinging!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 28, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Trump won VA.



He was never close to VA in his or your wildest dreams, with or without those disputed ballots.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 28, 2021)

skye said:


> If there is any Justice left  in this world ...it should make a big difference.



It won't make ANY difference because it doesn't affect enough ballots to make a difference.


----------



## AMart (Jan 28, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > If there is any Justice left  in this world ...it should make a big difference.
> ...


Translation, we cheated but you don't have enough evidence. Imagine if people with a badge and a gun did a real investigation.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 28, 2021)

The article doesn't say how many ballots are effected ... so probably very few ... not enough to close the 450,000 vote difference ...

This isn't fraud until you prove bad faith ... but I agree with the decision; no postmark, no vote; comes in Wednesday's mail, no vote ... vote-by-mail is easy, we shouldn't have to cater to exceptionally stupid people ...


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 28, 2021)

AMart said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Yer translator is busted.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2021)

When DJT walks back into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, liberal Commie heads will explode like cherry bombs. I can hardly wait.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> When DJT walks back into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, liberal Commie heads will explode like cherry bombs. I can hardly wait.



This time for sure! Right after Hillary goes to prison! It's totally unlike the previous hundred times you said that!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 28, 2021)

AMart said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



No translation needed.  What you're doing is trying to twist what I said to something that supports the lies you've been told.  

People with badges and guns DID do real investigations - *THERE WAS NOTHING TO FIND.

This ruling affects, at most, a few hundred ballots in one state Joe Biden won by 500,000 votes.  Even if you threw out every vote in the entire state, Biden still won.

Trump and the Republican Party are lying to you.*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > When DJT walks back into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, liberal Commie heads will explode like cherry bombs. I can hardly wait.
> ...


I haven't said it but once. Where is Hllary? She hasn't been seen for weeks. However, Trump Will Return.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 28, 2021)

No one was cheated, no ballots without a clear post MARKED date, were counted.   An injunction by the court stopped it, in October....and this is the final ruling, supporting the original temporary ruling.

-------


_The court agreed with Reed’s argument, granting a preliminary injunction that prevented the state from accepting or counting ballots without a postmark.

The latest ruling reinforces the earlier injunction, assuring that Virginia will not be able to make similar changes to future elections in the state without adequate changes in current law._


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> When DJT walks back into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, liberal Commie heads will explode like cherry bombs. I can hardly wait.



Yes, he'll be back right after the phone call.  He'll deliver in about 30 to 40 minutes. It's Dominoes company policy.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


Hey Gracie, your thread here helped to clarify something for me I think.  I believe I now understand better why Trump supporters are as upset as they are about his election loss.

I think many of them were thinking of the U.S. Election in much the same way that some sporting events between two teams are conducted.  If a member of one of the teams is found to have cheated, we can use baseball as an example - taken performance enhancing drugs, modifying the equipment, spying on the other team's signals, etc., then their team forfeits the game and and they and/or their team can possibly be banned from participating for x number of games or a season (I'm not a sports fan so I hope I'm articulating this correctly).

I think this is what Trump supporters were expecting to happen when ANY instance of something untoward was uncovered, that the fact that this occurred meant that there was "cheating" going on and the team who had "won" was now disqualified and the "win" given to the opponent.

This is not how our elections work and it's certainly not how our courts work.  The net sum of the harm caused by "the cheating" has to be substantial enough so that had it not occurred there would have been a different outcome.  

Nothing that has been brought to light or to the attention of the courts would have changed the election outcome.  And certainly asking the courts to 'disqualify' Biden and give the election win to 'Trump' because there were scattered incidents of impropriety is not a proper remedy in light of the  harm alleged.  The remedy in the case cited in your OP is to remove those vote from the final tally however that small amount will not give Trump a lead and change the amount of electoral votes cast for Biden.

And speaking of such, Trump supporters often parrot one of his lies stating that he won the 2020 election in a landslide.  Apparently he also said this about the 2016 election.  None of them seem to care or realize that they're using the term incorrectly but I'm not sure how a person can win the electoral vote yet lose the popular vote and still claim to have won in a landslide.  Wouldn't a landslide win mean that they won both the electoral AND popular vote?


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


Nope, the fix is in.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 29, 2021)

It can add up to a lot of ballots when Donny's "Justice" department decides they just gotta F widdit..









						The Case of the 300,000 Missing Mail Ballots - Non Profit News | Nonprofit Quarterly
					

As of Election Day morning, 300,523 ballots nationwide had received incoming scans but no exit scans, meaning many may not get counted.




					nonprofitquarterly.org


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 29, 2021)

Recall Biden.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


Toss the Biden trash administration out, put Trump back in and since Trump won't have the full 4 years---------let him run again in 2024......giving just shy of 3 full terms.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2021)

AMart said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Translation, trump got beat in Virginia but we refuse to accept it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> When DJT walks back into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, liberal Commie heads will explode like cherry bombs. I can hardly wait.


That's not going to happe.

Here's a helpful suggestion:

End your crack addiction.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Definitely, all four such ballots should be disqualified.
> 
> Do you people really think that the post office delivered any significant number of mail-in ballots without postmarks?


Not the point... The point was, that it was illegal. Big win for the rule of law, something Democrat's no longer believe in. FACT.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 29, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> ...


keeping in mind that the same judge issued an injunction with the exact same content prior to the election. lol


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 29, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Not the point... The point was, that it was illegal. Big win for the rule of law, something Democrat's no longer believe in. FACT.



No one has ever disputed there were fraudulent votes in the election ... no one has ever disputed there's been some clerical errors ... what is in dispute is whether the number of illegal votes were enough to change the results of the election ... 

The sad part is both sides are guilty ... there's been illegal votes for both candidates ... but only one side is making fools of themselves, only one side murdering police officers ...


----------



## Care4all (Jan 29, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely, all four such ballots should be disqualified.
> ...


The point is that these things are handled and settled in court, like in all civilized nations,

And not through republican savages and thugs desecrating our Capitol Building and hunting down the Vice President and Congressmen or beating and killing cops.

The party of law and order, my ass!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 29, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



He'll be ignored if he tries it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 29, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Not the point... The point was, that it was illegal. Big win for the rule of law, something Democrat's no longer believe in. FACT.
> ...



*THERE IS NO GUILT HERE.  NONE. ON EITHER SIDE.  THIS IS BULLSHIT.  THIS WAS THE CLEANEST ELECTION IN AMERICAN HISTORY.  THE VOTES WERE COUNTED ON CAMERA AND YOU USED THOSE VIDEOS TO CLAIM NEFARIOUS THINGS WENT ON.

TRUMP AND THE REPUBLICANS ARE LYING ABOUT THIS BECAUSE TRUMP LOST AND FOR NO OTHER REASON.*


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 29, 2021)

It doesnt matter if it was only one ballot. States cant just change their laws on a whim without their legislators.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 29, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> It doesnt matter if it was only one ballot. States cant just change their laws on a whim without their legislators.


And the courts, decided such....  just like it is suppose to happen....  So what is your issue?


----------



## skews13 (Jan 29, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Trump won VA. He was up by over 350,000 when the communist politburo called it for the stuttering fuck. Then the obligatory Dominion dump came in and... sonofabitch.... put that one in the Stolen column too...
> 
> Watch Dr. Pepper.... all we can do is point and laugh while the states are realigning for the big divorce....
> 
> ...



Trump is the biggest loser in American history. The only thing that has any certainty regarding Trump is when his prison sentence starts.

Twice popular vote loser

Twice impeached

500,000 dead

North Korea with nuclear ballistic missile capability

Resurgence of ISIS and the humiliation of American troops in Syria

20 million jobs lost

Failed trade policy that now has China with the upper hand

$8 Trillion in added debt in just one term, after inheriting a booming economy

The Trump/ Republican legacy ladies and gentlemen


----------



## two_iron (Jan 29, 2021)

skews13 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Trump won VA. He was up by over 350,000 when the communist politburo called it for the stuttering fuck. Then the obligatory Dominion dump came in and... sonofabitch.... put that one in the Stolen column too...
> ...


Hi Fuckboy. Long time I haven't cock-slapped you.

Listen, whatever it takes to get you through another day without guzzling liquid plumber..... I suppose I'm ok with that. 

I'll leave you with this. A stolen election does NOT validate your defects. Nor does it give you filthy fucking animals a mandate. Fuck around and find out.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


Just as in every totalitarian regime throughout history, zero accountability for violating basic rights.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

skews13 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Trump won VA. He was up by over 350,000 when the communist politburo called it for the stuttering fuck. Then the obligatory Dominion dump came in and... sonofabitch.... put that one in the Stolen column too...
> ...


The 9 billion rounds of ammo purchased last year and the 74 million who support President Trump disagree.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The 9 billion rounds of ammo purchased last year and the 74 million who support President Trump disagree.



74 million supports back in November ... that might be less now that The Donald incited the murder of police officers ... how stupid is Bubba? ...


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 29, 2021)

two_iron said:


> I'll leave you with this. A stolen election does NOT validate your defects. Nor does it give you filthy fucking animals a mandate. Fuck around and find out.


You forgot to post: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
Like a juvenile.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The 9 billion rounds of ammo purchased last year and the 74 million who support President Trump disagree.
> ...


Yeah, that’s why President Asterisk hides behind 12 foot high razor wire, 30,000 troops he doesn’t trust, and all mention of his illegitimate coronation must be crushed.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 29, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The 9 billion rounds of ammo purchased last year and the 74 million who support President Trump disagree.
> ...



Your stuttering fuck has murdered over 40,000 Americans with that slack-jawed drooling stare instead of a plan for the Kung Flu. Say their names mother fucker!

You stole an election for THAT fucking idiot? Good job.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 29, 2021)

Hidden said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > I'll leave you with this. A stolen election does NOT validate your defects. Nor does it give you filthy fucking animals a mandate. Fuck around and find out.
> ...



It's good to know I push your buttons.... whoever the fuck you are.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yeah, that’s why President Asterisk hides behind 12 foot high razor wire, 30,000 troops he doesn’t trust, and all mention of his illegitimate coronation must be crushed.



Then you agree with the cold-blooded murder of congressmen because you pussy-faced disagree with them ... but too much the yellow-bellied coward to do anything about it yourself? ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 29, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Your stuttering fuck has murdered over 40,000 Americans with that slack-jawed drooling stare instead of a plan for the Kung Flu. Say their names mother fucker!
> 
> You stole an election for THAT fucking idiot? Good job.



By that measure, your man killed a half million ... selective memory? ... don't cry baby snowflake, you can cower behind your keyboard with all that Texas pride ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 29, 2021)

You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.  

Why should the voter be disenfranchised because the postal service delivered it late and didn't postmark the ballot?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that’s why President Asterisk hides behind 12 foot high razor wire, 30,000 troops he doesn’t trust, and all mention of his illegitimate coronation must be crushed.
> ...


We’re waiting for the next Democrat baseball game.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.
> 
> Why should the voter be disenfranchised because the postal service delivered it late and didn't postmark the ballot?


Impossible for any piece of US Mail to be processed without being stamped. It was placed there by unknown persons.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.
> ...



My ballot didn't have a postmark either.  It was from a drop box in front of the County Court House.   I guess we should discount all the ballots in the Approved Drop Boxes as fraudulent, right?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2021)

skye said:


> If there is any Justice left  in this world ...it should make a big difference.


It should but it wont.

We need t start pressuring our state to stop this nonsense, but unfortunately my own state did this because we have a far left Democrat governor, AG and SOS.  They did what they planned to do and are happy with stealing the election


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.
> ...



Put the ballot in the mail October 15th ... and it has to be postmarked, although the date of the postmark is immaterial, cut-off for accepting a ballot is 8pm Election night, period ... this is how we do this in Oregon and have been doing so for the past two decades ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If it was dropped off it would have been on time. Try again.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh, really now.  In 2019, they discovered a drop box that was never picked up for the 2018 election.  That was over 500 ballots here.  It was deemed that those 500 ballots wouldn't  have affect the total outcome of the Election and the County Clerk kept her job.  We have many different locations for drop boxes.  Yah, I know, you think their should be only one central one but homie don't play that game according to the Courts.  In Colorado, we already know "Shit Happens".  And we try and make allowances to minimize the damage.  I wonder why Rump and his merry band of criminals didn't come here and sue their little asses off?  Could it be we got our shit together and still make minor mistakes but attempt to correct them when they are found?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Now why would that be?


----------



## two_iron (Jan 29, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Your stuttering fuck has murdered over 40,000 Americans with that slack-jawed drooling stare instead of a plan for the Kung Flu. Say their names mother fucker!
> ...


Somehow you accidently stumbled onto the point. President Trump was blamed for the Kung Flu deaths.... in fact an election was stolen based on that premise. So to use YOUR logic, your stuttering fuck has already murdered 50,000 Americans. And now it gives us that 1000-yard drooling fucktard stare when asked about his "plan".

Stick to what you know - sucking your girlfriend's dick ..... you're not very good at this.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 29, 2021)

two_iron said:


> It's good to know I push your buttons.... whoever the fuck you are.


I'm your worst fucking nightmare putter. Did you shoot anyone in the face today?


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 29, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Stick to what you know - sucking your girlfriend's dick ..... you're not very good at this.



Another poster preoccupied with sucking dicks ... maybe clean out your closet once in awhile ...


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The net sum of the harm caused by "the cheating" has to be substantial enough so that had it not occurred there would have been a different outcome


WRONG.

Blue state governors, AGs and SOS CONSPIRED to change election law to benefit the Commie Party.

They also brought in tons of fake ballots,l, DENIED observers and other things our courts refused to hear.

You arent allowed to minimize Demonrat election fraud.

Maybe a better pursuit would be to try vfc to understand why your criminal party will do ANYTHING to win and govern against the will of the People


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Who approved these drop boxes ?? The government ???  Facebook CEO, Bill Gates who ????????


----------



## candycorn (Jan 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.
> ...



Its hardly impossible to received uncancelled mail.  I had a friend who used to lift stamps off of envelopes all the time and re-use them.  

You're making shit up.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 29, 2021)

Hidden said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to know I push your buttons.... whoever the fuck you are.
> ...


Yeah, like a bleeding hemorrhoid, I suppose. 

I'm sure you're some real scary shit lurking around on the streets out there, trying not to make eye contact with anyone. 

You're officially "whoever the fuck you are" to me.... you should be proud, I rarely engage with filthy fucking animals. Have a good one, whoever the fuck you are.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Definitely, all four such ballots should be disqualified.
> 
> Do you people really think that the post office delivered any significant number of mail-in ballots without postmarks?


Yes. Democrats always cheat.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2021)

San Souci said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely, all four such ballots should be disqualified.
> ...



They are also never pleased and always mad no matter what. They need to quit lecturing and forcing their shit on people who want to live their own freedom such as religion and free speech. This thought control algorithm isn't not one I would want.


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 30, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> My ballot didn't have a postmark either.  It was from a drop box in front of the County Court House.   I guess we should discount all the ballots in the Approved Drop Boxes as fraudulent, right?



Nope.  The drop boxes were picked up  by the 8pm deadline.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.
> 
> Why should the voter be disenfranchised because the postal service delivered it late and didn't postmark the ballot?


Democrats have made voting so easy to defraud that nobody believes the results.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 30, 2021)

two_iron said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...


Thanks putter. We're friends now.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 30, 2021)

this cannot be true
cnn told me that there was no voter fraud
and cnn never lies
this is another crazy alt-right conspiracy
democrats never lie or cheat


----------



## candycorn (Jan 30, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You vote by mail. You put your ballot in the mail box on November 1.  It arrives November 4 at the County clerk's office. There is no postmark.
> ...



That you don't believe the results is of no concern to anyone.  We just point, laugh, and move on.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Of course you can say this now, but don't get to comfortable with your win, because the American people want answers, and they won't stop until they get them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > My ballot didn't have a postmark either.  It was from a drop box in front of the County Court House.   I guess we should discount all the ballots in the Approved Drop Boxes as fraudulent, right?
> ...



Not all were.  Case in point, Mesa County Colorado, 2019 when a drop box was found for the 2018 election.  The County Clerk blamed the Older Workers (volunteers), Democrats and more for the error.  All she had to do is really say is "Oops" but she wouldn't even say that.  Not all boxes are collected on time for various reasons including when it's beneficial to the ruling party.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Jan 30, 2021)

skye said:


> If there is any Justice left  in this world ...it should make a big difference.


Lord Help Us!!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Its hardly impossible to received uncancelled mail.  I had a friend who used to lift stamps off of envelopes all the time and re-use them.


So some of us are ultra cheap? Tell the world our secrets why don't ya?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Apparently not------------since the INSURRECTIONS supporters are simmering now.


----------



## miketx (Jan 30, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Judge rules Virginia's late election law changes for mail-in ballots were illegal
> 
> 
> A Virginia Circuit Court judge ruled that the state’s last-minute changes to election law allowing mail-in ballots to arrive late without a postmark were illegal.
> ...


Nothing will be done.


----------



## miketx (Jan 30, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Trump won VA.
> ...


I saw different.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 30, 2021)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > He was never close to VA in his or your wildest dreams, with or without those disputed ballots.
> ...



LOL of course you did.


----------



## miketx (Jan 30, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You're right.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Toss the Biden trash administration out, put Trump back in and since Trump won't have the full 4 years---------let him run again in 2024......giving just shy of 3 full terms.



You have quite the imagination.

But it isn't happening.


----------

